# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Si mësojnë fëmijët të flasin?

## Qendi

E folura është vetia me e rëndësishme qe ndan njerëzit nga gjitarët e tjerë dhe fillon te zhvillohet tek foshnja qe ne barkun e nenës, pa u lindur akoma .

Kërkimet shkencore kane vërtetuar se fëmijët janë jo vetëm ne gjendje te dëgjojnë tinguj te ndryshëm ne mitër por edhe te dallojnë zërin e nenës se tyre nga zëra te tjerë .




Perceptimi i foshnjave është ne nivel shume te zhvilluar dhe ata mund te kategorizojnë strukturat me abstrakte te gjuhës . Ne një kërkim qe u zhvillua , gra shtatzëne u vunë qe te lexonin te njëjtën përrallë për disa jave rresht çdo nate . Pas lindjes se fëmijëve e njëjta përrallë u lexua prape tek fëmijët dhe ata reagonin tek kjo përrallë nga përrallat e tjera . Kjo tregon qe ata e njohën përrallën . Këto kërkime përdorin si metode ndryshimin ne rrahjet e zemrës se foshnjës , ritmin e frymëmarrjes si dhe metoda te tjera për te vene re ndryshimet qe ndodhin tek foshnjat . Dallimi i tingujve i bën ata kompetentë te mësojnë mënyrën se si këta tinguj kombinohen për te krijuar fjale dhe me tej fjali . 

Para lindjes fëmijët janë ne gjendje te dallojnë çdo lloj tingulli qe përdoret ne gjuhet e botes por kur linden ata kufizohen vetëm tek dallimi i tingujve qe përdor gjuha e tyre dhe kane me shume preference tek dëgjimi i zërit te njerëzve nga tinguj te tjerë . Ne këtë mënyrë mësojnë se si funksionon gjuha .Teoria me e pranueshme sot për zhvillimin e gjuhës tek foshnjat mbron atë qe çdo fëmijë ka mekanizma biologjike qe e ndihmojnë te kuptoje rregullat e gramatikës dhe te sintaksës te gjuhës se vet . Vetë procesi i mësimit te rregullave te gjuhës është i pavetëdijshëm dhe dinamik . Domethënë qe ata nuk mësojnë përmendësh fjale por mundohen te zbulojnë se si gjuha funksionon mbrapa asaj qe dëgjojnë . Një shembull për këtë janë gabimet qe bëjnë fëmijët e vegjël kur flasin , te cilat nuk janë te rastit por tregojnë qe ata ne mënyrë energjike tashme mundohen te mësojnë rregullat e gramatikës dhe te sintaksës. 


*Pergatiti Juliana Mandra
Burimi Libra Linguistike*

----------


## Qendi

*Zjarrmia tek fëmijët*

Është mëse e zakonshme që infeksionet të shkaktojnë zjarrmi tek fëmijët. Ka dy lloje kryesore infeksionesh, njëra shkaktohet nga virusi dhe tjetra nga bakteriet. Janë parasëgjithash infeksionet virale si p.sh. ftohje, kollitje dhe dhimbje fyti, shkaktarët më të zakonshëm të zjarrmisë.

Zjarrmia është kundërveprimi normal i trupit ndaj një infeksioni dhe një fazë e mbrojtjes së trupit nga sulmeve virusale dhe bakteriale. Në përgjithësi fëmija ka zjarrmi kur temperatura e matur në prapanicë apo vesh, është mbi 38 gradë pas gjysëm ore prehjeje. 

Loja e gjallë mund të rrisë temperaturën 
Fëmijët i kap lehtë zjarrmia. Por zjarrmia jo gjithnjë do të thotë se fëmija është i sëmurë.

Nëse fëmija është tepër i gjallë, për shembull luan plot gjallëri, temperatura mund të shkojë deri tek 38,5 gradë pa qenë shenjë e ndonjë sëmundjeje. Lëre fëmijën të prehet gjatë një gjysëm oreje, më mirë do të ishte që ajo të shtrihej, dhe matja edhe njëherë temperaturën. Normalisht ajo zbret me një gjysëm grade pas prehjes. Nëse temperatura zbret atëherë nuk bëhet fjalë për zjarrmi. Para së gjithësh fëmijët e vegjël mund të kenë temperatura prej më tepër se 37,8 gradësh edhe nga një mjedis tepër i nxehtë apo nga e veshura më trashë nga se ç'duhet.

Mund të thuhet që trupi ka një farë termostati që rregullon temperaturën trupore dhe që kujdeset të mbajë temperaturën midis 36,0 dhe 37,8 gradëve. Rreth kësaj temperature funksionon më së miri sistemi trupor. Temperatura trupore ndryshon brenda 24-orëshit. Ajo është më e ulët natën dhe më e lartë pasdite.


vijon me A është e rrezikshme zjarrmia për fëmijët ? 


*Përgatiti : Alvin Ekmekçiu* 
Burimi: suedezja Infomedica/Feber hos barn / Vad beror det på?/rishqyrtuar 2005-04-25 
Vë re! Ky shkrim nuk lejohet të kopjohet dhe të përdoret për qëllime komerciale (fitimprurëse). Mbi lejet e përdorimit të shkrimeve të

----------


## Qendi

*A është e rrezikshme zjarrmia për fëmijët ?*

Vetë zjarrmia nuk është e rrezikshme, por është pjesë e mbrojtjes trupore ndaj infeksioneve. Por nëse fëmijën e zë spazma në lidhje me zjarrminë duhet kontaktuar menjëherë një qendër kujdesi shëndetësor apo klinikë fëmijësh.

_Vijon nga Zjarrmia tek fëmijët_


Fëmijët nën tre muajsh
Fëmijët e vegjël nën tre muajsh mund të infektohen pa pasur zjarrminë e rregullt. Fëmija duhet vizituar nga mjeku nëse nuk don të hajë si zakonisht, duket i lodhur, i plogët ose nuk sillet si zakonisht. 

Fëmijët mbi tre muajsh
Nëse një fëmijë mbi tre muajsh ka një temperaturë që rrin midis 38,0 dhe 40,9 gradëve atëherë simptoma të tjera përveç zjarrmisë mund të jenë më të rëndësishme se vetë zjarrmia. Simptomat mund të jenë shenjë sëmundjeje serioze dhe mund ta bëjnë të domosodoshëm kontaktin me mjekun. Shenja paralajmëruese janë 

që fëmija është i plogët dhe njeriu nuk arrin të ketë me të të njëjtin kontakt si më parë 
që fëmija nuk ka fuqi të rrijë ulur 
që fëmija nuk ka fuqi të flasë 
që fëmija nuk ka fuqi të luajë qoftë edhe për një çast gjatë ditës 
që fëmija nuk gjallërohet pas metodave zjarrmiulëse 
që fëmija nuk don të pijë 

Vijon me Hutimi dhe spazma nga zjarrmia tek fëmijët 


*Përgatiti : Alvin Ekmekçiu* 
Burimi: suedezja Infomedica/Feber hos barn / Vad beror det på?/rishqyrtuar 2005-04-25 
Vë re! Ky shkrim nuk lejohet të kopjohet dhe të përdoret për qëllime komerciale (fitimprurëse). Mbi lejet e përdorimit të shkrimeve të © Rruzull.net lexo këtu.

----------


## Qendi

*Shih, unë mund të derdh!: Lojë për fëmijë 10-12 muajsh*

•Ulu në dysheme së bashku me fëmijën. Vendos përpara jush dy kupa prej kartoni me pak drithëra të thatë petëzorë që hahen për mëngjes brenda tyre. Edhe qulli i tërshërës bën. 


• Tregoji fëmijës si mund të derdhet nga njëra kupë tek tjetra. Lëre pastaj atë të përpiqet ta bëjë vetë.


• Fëmijët e vegjël duhet të ushtrohen gjatë në këtë për të ia dalë mbanë. Atyre u pëlqen gjithashtu të hanë atë që bien jashtë.


•Hapi tjetër është të lësh fëmijën të derdhë ujë, por kjo duhet të vijë më vonë.

*Çfarë mëson fëmija ? 
Të bashkërendojë*

----------


## alda09

C'fare eshte zjarrmia se s'po kuptoj asgje????

----------


## )un(

> C'fare eshte zjarrmia se s'po kuptoj asgje????


per temperaturen e larte e ka pas fjalen me duket! gegnisht *zjermi- zjerm-zjarr- temperature e larte , -qe digjet...

----------


## alda09

N :bjondja: :S do te thote temperatuar atehere po i bie shkurt sepse 90% te atyre qe ka shkruar zoteria nuk e kuptoj.   nqs femija ka temperatur duhet urgjentisht te shkoj ne spital sepse eshte armiku numer nje per femijet.1-shkakton konvulsione(dridhje)2-demtime ne tru 3-strabizem te theksuar etj etj  "keshille per nenat"; ne rast temperature mbi 38*duhet patjeter te mbajne suposte ne shtepi kuptohet ne baze te moshes e asnjehere analgina e aspirina sepse japin demtime te rruazave te gjakut dhe banjo,uji te jete 2 grad me poshte se temperatura e trupit. diagnozat pastaj i vendos mjeku gjithsesi duhet te lexoni broshurat per te pasur idene dhe rrezikshmerin qe paraqesin keto simptoma.

----------


## Dorontina

> Kërkimet shkencore kane vërtetuar se fëmijët janë jo vetëm ne gjendje te dëgjojnë tinguj te ndryshëm ne mitër por edhe te dallojnë zërin e nenës se tyre .


ndoshta asht e vertet por....
une ndegjova nenen time dike then ah qfar bote e poshter, po une su frigova edhra te shof vet me sy  :syte zemra: ....

-----------
me duket apsurditet, pse ather i mesojm femijt ,pse nuk flasin po qajn si derra ....

----------


## Dorontina

Une e kam ndegju nji psikolege femijsh duke then kur femiu din te thot :
*Po dhe Jo ai duhet din edhe me ndegju prindin.*
a ndegjojn femijt sot ?
une skam pa por te gjith Pirat dhe Wikinga ! te shurdher ...e sherr bejn pa nda !

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> just been browsing and came across [url=http://watchesshopping.net/]www.watchesshopping.net[/AME]  there prices seem to be way lower that standard. All of the  [url=http://watchesshopping.net/]wristwatches[/AME] seem to be priced around $200 to $300. Are they fakes?  The site seems to look quite legit. [url=http://watchesshopping.net/]watches online[/AME] | [url=http://watchesshopping.net/]swiss watch[/AME]


BRAVU>Postimi me domethenes qe me kane zene syte.LoL : :kryqezohen:

----------

